# tidepool 2



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

anybody know where i can buy a new bio wheel for my tidepool 2 ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tomheli said:


> anybody know where i can buy a new bio wheel for my tidepool 2 ?


You dont need to replace them unless there broken or lost for whatever reason. Check big als , dr foster... Mayby a emp or penguin bio wheel would even work if you can find that right size.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> anybody know where i can buy a new bio wheel for my tidepool 2 ?


You dont need to replace them unless there broken or lost for whatever reason. Check big als , dr foster... Mayby a emp or penguin bio wheel would even work if you can find that right size.
[/quote]it just seems odd they are not for sale anywhere as i would like to add one to my other sump freestanding somehow under a waterfall it a big bio wheel like 6'' x 10"
[/quote]
what if it did get lost or broken? you are out of luck


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

isnt it just a regular power filter if it gets lost lol


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

Johnny Zanni said:


> isnt it just a regular power filter if it gets lost lol


its just a plastic box with a hole in the top and 3 racks -aka junk
[/quote] $150.00 plastic sump box just like the ones i get at **** depo for 12$
[/quote]that wheel is 75$ i bet


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Where can you get one at home depot for 12$ Do you just mean rubbermaid sumps? Imo building one would be better then these as you cant even see through the sides on these. What happened to your bio wheel even? I saw something on the mainland website that said bio wheel assembly for this sump, but no pics and it was like 60$. I don't know what all the assembly would be though.

Id just look for a commom bio wheel that will fit.. Emperor and penguin are both made by marineland so you would hope their biowheels would be interchangeable and fit in either application if you have the right size.



Johnny Zanni said:


> isnt it just a regular power filter if it gets lost lol


its a sump not a power filter.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

i just made a sump out of a 50 gal rubbermaid from homedepo ended up being $16.00 only way to go cheaply new marineland w/2 bio wheels is like 500.00 too much for me; just wondered way you cant find parts anywhere, i got the tidepool 2 cheap when i was starting out so i tryed but i woukdnt buy another one too small for a120 gal tank w/8" fish i use an 1800gph pump with bio balls still changing alot of water

thats 5 8"red bellies and one 12"wolf fish that thinks hes a piranha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tomheli said:


> thats 5 8"red bellies and one 12"wolf fish that thinks hes a piranha


your asking for trouble if there in the same tank.


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> thats 5 8"red bellies and one 12"wolf fish that thinks hes a piranha


your asking for trouble if there in the same tank.
[/quote]thats what i thought seemed like they they were not getting along head buting nipping pushing ect, so i moved wolf fish to his own tank he was pissed! would not eat he was always a great eater turned pale seemed lifeless so i put him back not an easy move soon as he is back happy as could be he grew up with the piranhas so i think he is ok with them they all seem to push each other around now & then but no real injuries after all these years i think he thinks hes a red belli


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

tomheli said:


> thats 5 8"red bellies and one 12"wolf fish that thinks hes a piranha


your asking for trouble if there in the same tank.
[/quote]thats what i thought seemed like they they were not getting along head buting nipping pushing ect, so i moved wolf fish to his own tank he was pissed! would not eat he was always a great eater turned pale seemed lifeless so i put him back not an easy move soon as he is back happy as could be he grew up with the piranhas so i think he is ok with them they all seem to push each other around now & then but no real injuries after all these years i think he thinks hes a red belli
[/quote]just cut my tidepool in half and put it in my sump
[/quote]the part with the weel and draws


----------

